# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Boa Lordhowensis

## Julio Macieira

*Boa Lordhowensis

*
 
*Por: Eric Borneman & Anthony Calfo*

*Traduzido por: Pedro Nuno Ferreira*

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite a todos
o artigo em causa deu-me mais trabalho do que os outros porque tem muitas expressões idiomáticas que foi necessário transpor para o equivalente em Português de modo a não perder significado e ritmo. Espero que a leitura em Português seja do vosso agrado.
Além de do facto de ser um artigo sobre a Acanthastrea lordhowensis em particular e sobre as Acanthastrea em geral, que é um dos corais que mais gosto, tem uma mensagem que queria que fosse transmitida e essa é sobre a especulação. Ao longo dos anos já assisti a vários episódios despreziveis dessa natureza e nos últimos tempos parece quererem voltar. Fica o aviso. Mantenham-se atentos e não pactuem com essas práticas.


Tenho uma magnifica Acanthastrea lordhowensis a que chamo "a minha Fidalga" (porque acho que tamanha beleza é de menina :yb665: ) e aqui neste tópico podem ler mais sobre a Acanthastrea lordhowensis, nomeadamente de onde vem, porque se chama assim, o seu habitat único, etc... Se tiverem imagens de Acanthastreas lordhowensis que mantenham ou apenas imagens que tenham obtido, serão seguramente bem vindas.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7322

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Um grande Obrigado Pedro pela tradução, haja gente com a tua disponibilidade de ajudar os outros e tamanha paciência e trabalheira 


Quanto ao artigo em si, aquela parte dos 80 Dolares por aqueles microfrags daquela acropora ranhosa, chocou-me um bocado, e dá para vêr bem ao ponto em que alguns sectores do mercado da aquariofilia chegaram. Uma coisa são corais raros e incomuns, que por esse facto possam justificar os preços altos a que são vendidos ( e justamente), outra coisa é cair no ridiculo, agarrar numas cuecas velhas e dizer que foram do Elvis, e vende-las na EBay por 10000 dólares.

Ainda bem que esta especulação desmedida ainda ( e espero que nunca) chegue até nós, até porque não temos dimensão de mercado para isso.

Ainda a prepósito do tema central deste artigo, estou curioso em saber o preços a que adquiriram esses 2 espectaculares corais que aparecem no topico do coral correspondente, na área de identificação de espécies.
__________________
There are no facts, only interpretations. 


Friedrich Nietzsche (1844 - 1900)

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Ainda ha umas semanas imprimi este artigo e li-o todo, em inglês. Senti realmente alguma dificuldade em perceber alguns paragrafos devido ás expressões usadas. Obrigado Pedro pela tua disponibilidade. Este tipo de serviço não tem preço. 

Não tenho nenhuma acanthastrea mas ando á procura de alguns pólipos pois adoro este tipo de corais. A primeira foto é linda

----------


## Gil Miguel

Vou experimentar a propagação na minha , de facto é um coral que ainda não tentei  :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Gil,

Ainda bem porque geralmente as pessoas não costumam partir esse tipo de corais em pequenas porções. Pelo que li não é muito dificil mas não tenho qualquer experiencia nesse sentido.

Se propagares não te esqueças de me guardar um pedacinho. E junta também uma pequenina ricordea :SbOk:  

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite Gil, Nuno e obrigado pelo reconhecimento. Quanto ao esforço fica "pago" quando se lê palavras de contentamento e interesse como as vossas. Este artigo, mais até do que os outros, deu um pouco mais e trabalho porque os autores usaram frequentemente expressões idiomáticas para as quais tive de obter o equivalente em Português para que o texto não perdesse significado e ritmo, enfim algumas eu sabia outras tive de procurar e assim ontem a 5 minutos das 4 da manhã terminei o que me tinha proposto terminar uma semana antes e valeu a pena, ao todo devo ter gasto 6 horas seguídas a traduzir, que obviamente não fiz assim, fui fazendo.



 Quanto à "minha Fidalga" é grande, bem grande e custou 100 euros, um preço justo para o coral em causa do tamanho que tem que se não estou em erro é de 20 cm ou mais de comprimento por 10 a 15 cm ou mais à largura. Trata-se de uma peça "plana" muito bonita mesmo. Estive a contar os pólipos que tem, e embora de modo aproximado dado que não retirei o coral para contar ao pormenor, terá cerca de 90 pólipos, ora 90 pólipos a dividir por 100 Euros que custou, ficou em 90 cêntimos cada pólipo.     

aqui no aquário de venda ao publico de onde veio, aquário que só usa água salgada natural, do mar portanto.



e aqui há poucas horas atrás no meu recife



Penso que comprar Acanthastreas entre 40 e 100 euros, dependendo do tamanho e da espécie, é mais do que justo, acima disso poderá começar a ser abuso e começa a valer a pena ir dar um passeio por esse mundo fora, um mundo que está cada vez mais perto e acessível... :yb665: ...Temos de estar atentos .
 Entretanto e com iniciativas e capacidades como as tuas Gil relativamente à fragmentação e propagação de corais, existem fortes probabilidades de que os preços e disponibilidade se tornem ainda mais acessíveis como já acontece com outros Géneros e espécies de corais.
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

Está linda, ficou com uma cor bem diferente, muito mais interessante. Este tipo de coral cresce bem?tens notado bons crescimentos?

Não percebi a tua referência á agua do mar. Não usas água natural é isso?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Está linda, ficou com uma cor bem diferente, muito mais interessante. Este tipo de coral cresce bem?tens notado bons crescimentos?
> 
> Não percebi a tua referência à agua do mar. Não usas água natural é isso?


B :Olá: a tarde Nuno
A tendência é para que apurem cada vez mais cor. Este Género de corais é bastante resistente e desenvolve-se bem, embora lentamente. Já tive uma echinata muito bonita de que há fotografias na minha galeria, mas acabei por a perder depois de um problema que tive no sistema, no entanto resistiu muito mesmo. Quando puder vou colocar outra porque de facto estes corais são muito resistentes e têm uma capacidade de recuperação impressionante para o que podem ver a que está no aquário da montra da Sohal que está a recuperar lentamente mas seguramente.
No sitio onde ela está , não incide directamente a luz do luar artificial, os leds azuis, pelo que com o equipamento fotográfico que presentemente tenho, muito dificilmente conseguirei fotografá-la nessas condições mas é espectacular ver este coral com os pólipos todos abertos e tentáculos estendidos à alimentar-se sob essa luz. É nessa altura que coloco algum alimento e que coloco também aminoácidos e coral vitalizer.

A minha referência à agua do mar, significa que tanto na loja de onde veio a "Fidalga" como no meu sistema de recife, só é usada agua do mar natural, embora eu tenha um saco de reserva não vá ser necessário de repente e não ter água salgada natural. Como já te disse, tenho a casa em obras e está prevista a aquisição e instalação de um depósito onde armazenarei a água salgada natural que recolho na Praia da Aguda e agora também e mais em Valadares Sul (ai Carlos Mota.... :yb665:  :Big Grin: ). Se fores ver este tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7639 onde logo vou colocar mais 20 fotografias, poderás ver os locais em causa.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

Antes ia a essa praia recolher água para o aqua. Aliás, enchi o aquario com agua de valadares sul. Mas mesmo ao lado do Rocky Point tem um ribeiro a desaguar...e não é que seja muito poluido mas desconfio que passa por terrenos agricolas e lá vem o fosfato todo pro mar. A única vez que registei fofato numa recolha de água foi aí...mas também não faço muitos testes.
Agora tenho ido á aguda porque tu não tens tido problemas com a água de lá pois não?

Um dia destes vamos combinar e vamos juntos. Quero um bocadinho dessa esponja no meu aquario. Adoro ''seres'' estranhos.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

PS- lá tive de tirar uma rocha mas arranjei espaço :SbOk:   Vamos ás prestações :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Quanto à "minha Fidalga" é grande, bem grande e custou 100 euros, um preço justo para o coral em causa do tamanho que tem que se não estou em erro é de 20 cm ou mais de comprimento por 10 a 15 cm ou mais à largura. Trata-se de uma peça "plana" muito bonita mesmo.


Eu diria que por este belo coral $100 Euros foi uma excelente compra !
Estes corais nao sao raros mas sem nenhuma duvida e dificil de encontrar no hobby. A meu saber a maioria deles se encontram nos recifes da Australia e perto do Japao e sua exportacao ou e controlada ou ilegal.

----------

